# how to smoke?



## AZshwagg (Mar 15, 2006)

I got these screens and froze about 2 1\2 oz's of bud, I followed the instructions and made it. But now, How do you smoke it? With a regular pipe or what, I 've never smoked hash.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

i smoke this way. do you have a bong or bowl? put a small piece of weed in there and a small piece of hash on top and fire it up.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 15, 2006)

wow dude thats alot of weed for just some hash ,hope you got alot more


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 15, 2006)

I smoked like two bowles and was done for long while, it was good smoke.


----------



## kackarot (Mar 29, 2006)

yeah man hash is awesome!  glad you had a nice time with it


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 29, 2006)

I kept a little jar filled with hash powder and use that on my bowls. I better conserve running out..........


----------



## Insane (Mar 31, 2006)

My favorite way to smoke hash is with hot knives. Take two knives, heat them up almost to red hot (with a propane torch or electric or gas stove)

Have a couple little balls of hash ready (I mean little, like pebble of gravel max)

Have the top of a plastic bottle (mouth piece ready to help catch smoke)

Take your hot knives, gently tap the ball of hash with on of the knives very gently, because of the heat the hash will stick to the knife. Then get your mouth piece ready, and then squish the little bit of hash between the two knifes, and have the mouthpiece ready for the best hit of hash possible. I've smoked hash in glass pipes, glass bongs, metal pipes, metal pipes, plastic bongs, in joints, blunts, you name it. The best way to smoke hash is with hot knives. Hands down.

IMO If its high quality hash your smoking, you're wasting it if you aren't using hot knives to smoke it.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 31, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> IMO If its high quality hash your smoking, you're wasting it if you aren't using hot knives to smoke it.


If you smoke it under a glass, you have no waste and the hits just keep comin.

You take a small piece of cardboard and stick a pin through it. Put that on a book or something with a slick surface that you can hold in your hand. Put a small chunk of hash on the point of the pin and light it. Blow out the flame and the hash should be smoking nice. Put a big ass brandy glass over it and let the glass fill with smoke until it's nice and thick. Gently lift the edge of the glass and **** the smoke in! When you've got your hit, just put the glass back down over the hash and let the glass fill with smoke again.

This wastes NO hash and gives you AWESOME hits.

IMO, the best way to ever smoke hash.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 31, 2006)

that sounds tight, gonna have to try it now.


----------

